# RBP Changing Colour is this normal



## Technium (Apr 14, 2003)

Hi all

I hope this is the right place to put this thread, as I am not sure what it is then I cant determin where it should go.

My 7 rbps are now about 6" in length and normally they are just silver in the morning when i first turn on the lights and after about 15 minutes they then go silver at top and bright red on their bellies, its been like this for some time, but the last week or so ive noticed a few of them have a very dark appearance and red belly, nearly black, is this normal or is there something wrong with them, the rest seem ok apart from one which seems very pale. Anyone able to throw some light on this, also if this is the wrong place to post then please move to another forum.

Thanks for looking and merry christmas

T


----------



## richg48r (Jun 25, 2003)

Might be ready to spawn.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Check your ammonia levels just to be safe. Fish tend to get darker with ammonia present.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

richg48r said:


> Might be ready to spawn.


 could have a point?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> richg48r said:
> 
> 
> > Might be ready to spawn.
> ...


 that or aomething i think that maybe a syptom of a piranha heart attack. i heard of it before. also you may bad ammonia or high nitAtes. check the water and all of that stuff.


----------



## Technium (Apr 14, 2003)

Ok checked the water and PH is fine, Nitrates and Nitrites are fine and Ammonia is perfect so cant be water quality. Also its only 2 or 3 out of the 7 that are black. any other ideas, I dont think they are spawning coz dont do anything to get them to spawn so i dont think i would be that lucky.

Dont rbp's go black anyway when they are older, could that be it???

Thanks for looking.

T


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Technium said:


> Dont rbp's go black anyway when they are older, could that be it???


 Yes, they do...

My reds do the same: pale at night, but they darken up quickly once the lights are on - not all of them and to a varying degree, but they aren't as silvery as they used to be.
I haven't observed any pre-spawning behaviour in my tank (except for my biggest one, who was pitch-black at times, and blew gravel from tme to time as well), so I'm not sure what it means.
One thing is for sure: it's most likely not something to worry about.

Do you have any pics showing the difference between how the coloration used to be and how it is now? That may help out finding the reason for this...


----------



## Technium (Apr 14, 2003)

Sorry Judazz no pics, got no digital camera unfortunately, but I think its because they are getting old, im fairly certain this could be it coz I know the waters fine and Im sure im not lucky enough to have any spawning.

Thanks for your help.

T


----------



## EHUDI7 (Sep 7, 2003)

let the reds :smile: do ther job


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

if you isolate the ones that are turning color (the 3 blackish ones) into another tank of dedent size, they might spawn....


----------

